# Investment in Mongolia?



## cichlid1234 (30 August 2015)

First post on here,

I've started doing some work as an analyst for a financial group based in Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia (I was working over there but am now back in Sydney) and am trying to gauge the level of interest Aussie investors have in the country. So if anyone has shares in companies operating in Mongolia or investments in emerging market funds that include Mongolian companies in their portfolios, please post on this thread.

Cheers


----------



## stockGURU (30 August 2015)

I hadn't previously given much thought to Mongolia as an investment destination. However, it does seem to have quite a bit of potential in terms of mining, but with most base metal prices currently at post-GFC lows you would need to have a lot of faith that we were at or near the bottom of the current resource cycle.

Some info here: http://invest-mongolia.apip.com


----------



## cichlid1234 (2 September 2015)

stockGURU said:


> I hadn't previously given much thought to Mongolia as an investment destination. However, it does seem to have quite a bit of potential in terms of mining, but with most base metal prices currently at post-GFC lows you would need to have a lot of faith that we were at or near the bottom of the current resource cycle.
> 
> Some info here: http://invest-mongolia.apip.com




As promising as some of the mining projects look in Mongolia, that really is only the tip of the iceberg in terms of investment opportunities that the country has to offer. If you are interested, shoot me a message and i'll send you some info.


----------



## CanOz (2 September 2015)

The only thing mining has done to Mongolia is destroy some of the most pristine natural wilderness left in Asia....same story, greed over common sense. It's as corrupt as china, so the environment has no chance...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 March 2022)

_country risk_

Wedged between Russia and China could be uncomfortable for companies



> Rio Tinto Ltd is working to maintain steady supplies of fuel and other goods for its Mongolian copper operations from suppliers that buy from Russia and elsewhere, a top executive at the mining giant said on Wednesday. The Anglo-Australian company is developing Mongolia's Oyu Tolgoi, one of the world's largest known copper and gold deposits. Rio controls about two-third of the project, with Ulanbaatar controlling the rest.






> While Rio has begin looking for alternative fuel sources for Oyu Tolgoi, the company does not believe it can stop buying from Russia altogether, Bold Baatar, head of Rio's copper business, said on the sidelines of the CERAWeek energy conference in Houston. Rio has supply agreements for a host of products with Mongolian suppliers, many of whom procure materials from Russia.












						Rio Tinto working to ensure access to Russian fuel for Mongolia project -exec By Reuters
					

Rio Tinto working to ensure access to Russian fuel for Mongolia project -exec




					au.investing.com


----------

